# Owen on Atonement



## Romans922 (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm writing a paper on Owen's view of the Atonement. I need some help in suggestions for sources. 

I have so far:

Owen's Works Vol. 10 (Death of Death)
Packer's Introduction to that
Campbell's - Nature of the Atonement (Opposing Owen)



What else would you suggest?


----------



## Casey (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm not sure, but in the first volume (on Christology) he may have something to say regarding the atonement.


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 6, 2008)

A. A. Hodge, The Atonement, (1867) mentions Owens in several places. And, it's been a long time since I read John Murray's Redemption Accomplished and Applied, but if I remember correctly he may have had something to say about Owen's position.


----------



## MW (Mar 6, 2008)

Presbyterian Deacon said:


> A. A. Hodge, The Atonement, (1867) mentions Owens in several places.



 Also vol. 2 of William Cunningham's Historical Theology, under the doctrine of the atonement.


----------



## fredtgreco (Mar 6, 2008)

The second part of Vol 10 (p 420 ff), _Of the Death of Christ_, is Owen's response to Baxter's treatment of _The Death of Death._

You might also look at Baxter's _Adminaversions_


----------



## MW (Mar 6, 2008)

fredtgreco said:


> You might also look at Baxter's _Adminaversions_



Sounds like something Rich would write, not Rich Baxter.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Mar 6, 2008)

armourbearer said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > You might also look at Baxter's _Adminaversions_
> ...



 Don't forget Rev. Bruce.


----------



## DTK (Mar 6, 2008)

Romans922 said:


> I'm writing a paper on Owen's view of the Atonement. I need some help in suggestions for sources.
> 
> I have so far:
> 
> ...


If it is for a seminary paper, I would encourage you to scour the theological journals by people, such as Richard Muller, who understand the issues of continuity and discontinuity between Calvin and the Post-Reformation Reformers. Owen's view on the atonement is bound to be discussed in some of these. 

I would get Carl Trueman's recent book, _John Owen_, only 137 pages. It's listed on Amazon...

[ame=http://www.amazon.com/John-Owen-Great-Theologians-Trueman/dp/0754614700]Amazon.com: John Owen (Great Theologians): Carl R. Trueman: Books[/ame]


DTK


----------



## Presbyterian Deacon (Mar 6, 2008)

There are a number of references to and discussions of various facetts of Owen's theology in Systematic Theology by Agustus H. Strong and also, in A New Systematic Theology of the Christian Faith by Robert L. Reymond


----------



## danmpem (Mar 6, 2008)

Although this is purely an introductory book, I really liked [ame="http://www.amazon.com/John-Owen-Man-His-Theology/dp/0875526748/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=books&qid=1204845556&sr=1-1"]John Owen, the Man and His Theology[/ame].


----------



## Dieter Schneider (Mar 6, 2008)

Romans922 said:


> I'm writing a paper on Owen's view of the Atonement. I need some help in suggestions for sources.
> 
> I have so far:
> 
> ...



Click here and don't forget Carl Trueman.


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Mar 7, 2008)

You *must* look at Owen's _A Dissertation on Divine Justice_ (volume 10) for a full-orbed understanding of his doctrine of the atonement. He changes his mind between _Death of Death_ and _Divine Justice_ on theological voluntarism (and comes out against Twisse and Rutherford, agreeing with Amyraut and the Salmurians!

Moreover, it's also critical to read Owen's excercitations on the priesthood of Christ and the Covenant of Redemption (volume 2 of his commentary on Hebrews). This contains Owen's mature thought.

_Death of Death_ was written when Owen was a young man of 31. Remember: to faithfully understand Owen one must recognise *when* he wrote what he did. His thought evolves over time.

God bless brother.


----------



## FenderPriest (Mar 7, 2008)

Another reference piece that might be of help might be John Hurrion's lectures on Particular Redemption. I haven't read them myself, but I've read other stuff by Hurrion, and he freely quotes from Owen. I'd assume he'd keep up his habit on this piece (which, by the way, was the dearest doctrine in the Bible too him). He's an obscure guy, and not much known about him, but he was friends with John Gill (and I assume Toplady), but his work should be helpful, and easily understandable.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Mar 7, 2008)

JohnOwen007 said:


> You *must* look at Owen's _A Dissertation on Divine Justice_ (volume 10) for a full-orbed understanding of his doctrine of the atonement. He changes his mind between _Death of Death_ and _Divine Justice_ on theological voluntarism (and comes out against Twisse and Rutherford, agreeing with Amyraut and the Salmurians!
> 
> Moreover, it's also critical to read Owen's excercitations on the priesthood of Christ and the Covenant of Redemption (volume 2 of his commentary on Hebrews). This contains Owen's mature thought.
> 
> ...





Well if what you,.say is true Marty, then his thought became wrong after being 31.. Maturity does not always equal correctness of doctrine in certan instances..


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Mar 9, 2008)

Amazing Grace said:


> Well if what you,.say is true Marty, then his thought became wrong after being 31.. Maturity does not always equal correctness of doctrine in certan instances..



Dear AG,

I'm not quite sure what you're getting at here. Are you saying that Owen is wrong in his move from voluntarism (God could've forgiven without the cross) to intellectualism (God could only forgive by the cross)? I think Owen is spot on here. What attracts you to voluntarism?

Blessings brother.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Mar 9, 2008)

JohnOwen007 said:


> Amazing Grace said:
> 
> 
> > Well if what you,.say is true Marty, then his thought became wrong after being 31.. Maturity does not always equal correctness of doctrine in certan instances..
> ...



I thought you said he went from Particular redemption to hypothetical universalsim.


----------



## MW (Mar 9, 2008)

Amazing Grace said:


> I thought you said he went from Particular redemption to hypothetical universalsim.



Although Owen would have rejected the consequence, his work on Justice does in fact make concessions to hypothetical universalism. If one allows that Christ's death was "absolutely necessary" so far as the "nature" of God was concerned, then Christ's death must have some benefit for all men, because the "nature" of justice in and of itself is satisfied. The "will" of God is then brought in as limiting the persons for whom the death of Christ is efficacious.


----------



## JohnOwen007 (Mar 10, 2008)

Amazing Grace said:


> I thought you said he went from Particular redemption to hypothetical universalsim.



Nope, not at all. He sided with Amyraut on the issue of *God's justice *(whether the atonement was necessary to forgive sins), but did not follow Amyraut on the issue of hypothetical universalism (or perhaps the double end atonement is a better designation).

However, having said that, Matthew's comments above do apply that Owen's changed view on God's justice does mean his theology begins to lean in a universalistic direction.

Blessings AG.


----------

